
Slack backtracks on new text editor - emilecantin
Just received this email from Slack as a reply from my feedback:<p>----------------
Hi Emile,<p>We really appreciate your feedback, and we hear your frustration. We&#x27;re sorry for the impact this is having on your ability to communicate with your team and on your overall productivity. We made a mistake by forcing everyone into this feature without providing an opt-out for customers like you: people for whom the existing behavior was working just fine.<p>We&#x27;ve started working on a preference that will let you return to the previous message composer. We don&#x27;t have a specific release date to share right now — it&#x27;s this team&#x27;s top and only priority, however, and we expect to have it available on the desktop within a couple of weeks, with Android following shortly thereafter.<p>We will follow up with another note when this option is available to you, and we&#x27;ll include instructions on how to enable it.<p>Again, we&#x27;re sorry for the disruption and we&#x27;re grateful for the feedback. We missed the mark on this feature! We will do our best to learn from this and avoid similar mistakes in the future.<p>Best, 
Pamela
----------------
======
samfriedman
I got the same response: happy to know they're at least adding an "advanced
input" mode or similar. To their credit Slack's support has always had good
communication in my experience. Glad the feedback made it to the right team,
and that they seem to be listening.

------
quadrat_hose
I suspect the big HN thread yesterday had something to do with this - when I
sent feedback to Slack about 24 hours ago, I got the cookie cutter "turning
off the new formatting tool isn't an option we're offering" response.

~~~
smartbit
Got the same boilerplate yesterday.

